# Probleme impression iOS 8



## Athyslande (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si certains d'entre vous ont ou ont eu des problemes d'impression suite au passage de iOS 7 vers iOS 8.

Je m'explique: 
A la maison, nous avons trois iPad. 1 ipad 2 en iOS 7, 1 iPad retina en iOS 8 et un iPad retina en iOS 8.2.

Depuis le passage en iOS 8 des deux iPad retina, il est devenu impossible de faire une impression avec notre imprimante Samsung C460. Alors qu'il n'y avait aucun probleme lorsque les deux iPad retina étaient en iOS 7. A chaque tentative, l'imprimante imprime une page avec un message d'erreur. Pourtant, l'imprimante est bien reconnue et lorsque je lance une page test avec l'application Samsung installée sur les iPad retina, il n'y a pas de probleme. La page test s'imprime correctement.

Nota: l'iPad 2 en iOS 7 n'est pas concerné par ce problème


----------



## Lauange (22 Octobre 2014)

Je viens d'imprimer un mail depuis mon ipad en 8.1 sur imprimante epson sx440 sans problème.


----------



## Athyslande (26 Octobre 2014)

Probleme résolu avec une mise à jour du firmware de l'imprimante.


----------

